# Our new Atlas



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Been around for quite some time and I’m not even sure who is still using vortex, but I’ve always made a post with our newest additions to the family. SE with tech in terra brown. Totally in love coming from a sportwagen with 2 kids. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

that color is growing on me...congrats


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

foofighter28 said:


> that color is growing on me...congrats


Thanks!


Always been a candy white family. This has been my secret crush since the similar toffee on the mk6. Had one of those for a hot minute, but we always come back to the roots. 

Current lineup:

Wife gets Atlas

I get a Passat to daily and the GTI to make me feel young. 































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtK (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats. I rarely see that color but it's really nice.


----------



## vbrad26 (Oct 18, 2009)

Damn that MK5 takes me back...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Welcome and love love that color! If we had to do it again, I would go with the Brown! Congratulations and we have a very similar line up in our stable . Difference is with the Passat. I have the B6. Also, your "young" car is much nicer than mine hehe


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

that's a great color.


----------



## chjud (May 13, 2018)

gtimakesmebroke said:


> Been around for quite some time and I’m not even sure who is still using vortex, but I’ve always made a post with our newest additions to the family. SE with tech in terra brown. Totally in love coming from a sportwagen with 2 kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely love this colour - too bad it wasn’t available when I bought my platinum grey Atlas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

Mine is also gray, I should have bought another color..



chjud said:


> Absolutely love this colour - too bad it wasn’t available when I bought my platinum grey Atlas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

chjud said:


> Absolutely love this colour - too bad it wasn’t available when I bought my platinum grey Atlas
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


another grey here! but yes, if it was available for 2018, this would've been the choice for us


----------



## Phil37 (Jul 5, 2015)

Congrats on your new ride! I didn’t like the terra brown at first....or more precisely until I saw it in person. It’s an awesome color, my favorite Atlas color. It’s amazing in person, I saw green and blue in that brown. For the if and when I purchase an Atlas, this would be the color that I would choose. :thumbup:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Congrats. Mine is black but when i saw the brown i wished they had it in the 18 model year. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gtimakesmebroke (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks all, color is super choice. It’s really really good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

